# south myrtle, surfside



## tim04 (Jun 26, 2002)

Just need 2 know whats being caught and on what kind bait.
ill be fishing on june 30-july 7

later all
Tim W


----------



## yankee_noob (Jun 27, 2003)

I am also from Ohio and I willl be on the Garden City Pier 
all week (6-29 - 7-3) I hear that it is the place to Pier Fish.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## FishermanJoe5700 (Jun 12, 2003)

i just got back from nort myrtle and i caght 5 sand sharks , one lizardfish 3 spots and one Whiting i caught them on squid i got at walmart and blood worm s i got at a peir

get some mustad 1/0 hooks and a rig that has 2 spots for hook and one for a 3oz weight


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

got back yesterday from surfside, fished garden city where there were some nice pompano caught, some whiting, my son and i caught some small blues others caught blues up to 16", got one big stingray and some small sharks. i fished with shrimp and cut bluefish, there were also some spot taken on bloodworms. 

if you are going to garden city be ready to look for a parking spot its quite busy arount the pier, take the first spot you find and walk a bit. 

the surf only yielded me a few small sharks on shrimp, though i had some good hits on bonita strips i did not hook up.....

also fished on the New Sea Rake with captian dave out of capn. dicks in murrells inlet we nailed the kings pretty good got a handful of dolphin, some throw back amberjacks, 4 nice barracuda and a few small bonita one of which became bait for me.

all in all i had a fun week, back in michigan now

cheers
jerry


----------

